# Udev remove rule not running [solved]

## piwacet

I've been trying to setup udev to work with my phone, and the ACTION=="add" rules are working fine, but I can not get any ACTION=="remove" rules to run.  To simplify things, I created a very simple remove rule, if I understand correctly it should run the script on any remove event (no matter what device is being removed, as no device is specified in the rule), but it never runs.  More complicated rules that specify a device for the removal event also don't work.   ' udevadm monitor --environment --udev' does show remove event happening when I unplug my phone from the usb port.

```
cat /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules

# (Galaxy Nexus)

#ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", ATTR{idProduct}=="685c", MODE="0600", OWNER="magenta", RUN+="/usr/local/bin/NexusMount.sh"

ACTION==”remove”, RUN+="/usr/local/bin/NexusUnmount.sh"
```

There are no other remove rules in the /etc/udev/rules.d files.

Any guesses what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks!Last edited by piwacet on Sat Dec 31, 2011 11:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Veldrin

are you sure, that you are using the correct quotes? they look different around remove, compared to the rest...

just my .02$

V.

----------

## piwacet

Wow I'm such an idiot.  Yes, that was the problem.  Working fine now.  Thanks!

----------

